# Fishing/Crabbing on St Simons Island.



## bnew17

Headed down to St Simons in a week and just wondering if anybody has been having any luck fishing or crabbing. Ive always done both from the pier, and usually about halfway down East Beach. Just wondering if anybody has had any luck! God Bless !


----------



## bnew17

i know im not the only person that crabs at St Simons! come on guys!


----------



## hotamighty

went to Jekyll about 3 weeks ago and fished from the pier there. I caught a few small sharks (10 to 12 inches) and that was it. Heard of a few flounder and saw a few crabs others caught. Havent heard anything about St Simons.


----------



## Ol' Red

We catch a few crabs at my mom and dads.  They live in Waverly off of 17.

Red


----------



## mauser64

Fished on Jekyll beaches last wknd. Caught 2 sharks about 2' ea. 1 very small red believe it or not and 1 sting ray. All on cut squid, all at dawn. A slow retrieve would bring crabs up in the foam following the bait. Netted a few just for entertainment. Couldn't remember from my ABAC days on Sapelo how to tell male from female.


----------



## homey

If you want to catch fish down here GET OFF THE BOTTOM.All these people catching sharks,rays and such are just tossing out some lifeless hunk of meat and waiting. Get a boat and get in the creeks,Best bet...hire a guide.I usually don't give much info out about here but thought I'd be nice today


----------



## bnew17

homey said:


> If you want to catch fish down here GET OFF THE BOTTOM.All these people catching sharks,rays and such are just tossing out some lifeless hunk of meat and waiting. Get a boat and get in the creeks,Best bet...hire a guide.I usually don't give much info out about here but thought I'd be nice today



thanks for the info...im going with my family though and we arent bringing boats or hiring guides or any of that stuff. we were just gonna go off the beach. ive never crabbed in the creeks. i was just wondering if there were any places off the beach or anywhere on the island that are better than others...crabbing moreso than fishing..


----------



## mauser64

You are a master of the obvious homey!


----------



## Twenty five ought six

As far as  crabbing, seems like I see more people crabbing on the bridges from St. Simons to  Sea Island.  If I was targeting crabs, that would were I'd look.


----------



## hunting clouds

we went down and ripped some over 100 pound sharks lots of fun mostly blacktips


----------



## aaronward9

Twenty five ought six said:


> As far as  crabbing, seems like I see more people crabbing on the bridges from St. Simons to  Sea Island.  If I was targeting crabs, that would were I'd look.



i use to go there all the time to catch crabs, but since they have completely cut off Sea Island from the public, you can't fish or crab off the bridge.  I haven't been crabbing in a few years because of that.


----------



## bnew17

well guys got back from St simons the other day with minimal success. The first day (July 3rd) i caught 15 blue crabs in about an hour as the tide was going out. The rest of the weekend there wasnt much success as there were people alllll over the beach and i wasnt able to get back to my spot. If you do go crabbing at St simons. Definitely go to East beach and crab and the very end of the Rocks closest to the pier ( not the goulds inlet pier/dock but the big one by the village) ....also anybody thats been to St Simons and been to east beach knows about the sandbar out there at low tide and how swift the current gets when the tide comes in. Well my girlfriend and my brothers girlfriend went looking for shells and lost track of time  and found out the hard way. They coudlnt begin to get back over , we called the coast guard but as we were talking to them on the phone a boat passed by and picked them up. Needless to say they were so scared when they got off they boat they were balling their eyes out!  I tried to warn them about the tide and current at that spot, as they had never been to st simons before, but being girls they knew everythign and didnt listen and had to learn the hard way


----------



## crackerdave

Crabbin' is always good at a marina or boat ramp that has a fish-cleaning station.The carcasses attract them.


----------



## bnew17

Down here again. Crabbing was very slow on east beach past few days. Anybody know any other places besides the pier?


----------



## ssiredfish

Mackay and Back river......The big bridges on the way over to the island.  Go up under them and get you a spot


----------



## bnew17

ssiredfish said:


> Mackay and Back river......The big bridges on the way over to the island.  Go up under them and get you a spot



Thanks alot. I will give it a shot. Ive always had the most luck as the tide comes in when crabbing on the island. Not sure if its the same over there but ill try


----------



## ssiredfish

bnew17 said:


> Thanks alot. I will give it a shot. Ive always had the most luck as the tide comes in when crabbing on the island. Not sure if its the same over there but ill try



As a kid I'd always go when the water was outta the marsh, water movement will disperse the scent so I think you're good either way....


----------

